

Google is a Sexist Pig - spot
http://blog.isabeldraves.com/2010/06/google-is-a-sexist-pig.html

======
CJefferson
While I agree that not allowing you to change your name is annoying, I feel
relating it to sexism seems a bit extreme.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I disagree.

It fits in with Patrick's article yesterday, about all of the false beliefs
programmers have regarding names. One of those was that "names don't change,"
and I'd argue that one of the reasons most of us hold this belief is because
most of us don't change our names.

If it was a cultural norm in the US that men regularly changed their names,
I'm sure that the situation the post describes would not be occurring.

~~~
mukyu
Google does let you change your name.

Google does not require that your email address is your name.

If you used company_name@gmail.com and try to rebrand yourself Google is
suddenly anti-corporate by this logic. If only Google were mainly made up of
people that had been employed by companies before this would have never
happened.

